# maybe old question but im now askin!



## deadseth (Apr 30, 2012)

to whomever may help,
i would like to know what files/what i gotta do to manually remove icons from my status bar (data, roaming, clock, etc)
so uhm.. ya. plz help n shit


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

deadseth said:


> to whomever may help,
> i would like to know what files/what i gotta do to manually remove icons from my status bar (data, roaming, clock, etc)
> so uhm.. ya. plz help n shit


Depends what ROM you are on.....but most likely you would need to create som kind of mod to remove icons. ROMs like Miui, AOKP have apps or options included to do this. Even if you replace the icons in framework-res.apk with transparent icons, there would still be placeholders in the status bar, but you wouldn't see them.


----------



## deadseth (Apr 30, 2012)

im workin with a droid x, runnin 641-621 stock rooted detoxed by ky or something along these lines. Im on my ipod rite now. in a min ill link the actual rom name.


----------



## deadseth (Apr 30, 2012)

604-621*


----------

